# Laguna LT 18 3000



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

i don't get the reviews on this site and I am starting to think that it is a way for the purchaser to justify their buy rather than give an honest review. This is the third review of the product and everyone gave it 5 stars but everyone of them had some sort of problem with the purchase. 5 stars should be reserved for a plug and play machine not some hassle. I think I am going to stop looking at the reviews on lumberjocks because I don't want these phoney reviews to influence my decision when it comes time to buy a tool.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I have to agree with skeeter. how can this be a 5 star rating if:
1. manual wasn't supplied
2. capacitor died within 2 hours
3. mfg took 5 months to send replacement
I can see it being 4 stars… but 5 stars to me would mean far and beyond any expectations, no trouble, a dream to use.

Other than that - I say these reviews (mine included) are nothing more than a personal experience and judgement, and should be taken with a grain of salt. read it and take whatever you can from it.

all that aside - glad you are getting good performance from the BS. Laguna's BS are indeed good machines, prob. their flagship units. now if they could only catch up with that with the rest of their stuff


----------



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

word


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

I would have a hard time giving this product a 5 star but I have reviewed two other products that I have given 5 stars even with minor problems.

The first was the PM2800 the only things I disliked about the machine is the wing support brackets are made of plastic and the table does not tilt to the front (I made a comparison to a machine Delta offered that is no longer in production). Neither of these affect the performance of the machine but do they warrant a 4 star over a 5 star?

The second review was for a Jet jointer that was damaged in shipping due to a lack of adequate packing material around the stand. Again, this did not affect the performance of the machine and I pointed out that the buyer should inspect the unit before purchasing. Does that warrant a 4 star over a 5 star? On this one, I personally think I should get a 1 star for not opening the box at the store. Just for grins this morning I called the store and they offered to replace the stand.

To me the star rating system is the author's opinion of the product not the reader's interpretation of the review. Reviews in general aren't intended to make your decision only to give you the author's experience. As a newbie to LJ any guidance you care to offer would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I was a bit surprised to see the high rating myself and came in to see if Laguna was finally on the road towards improvement.

Once again, I was not surprised to see the shoddy customer support and product that is not given proper quality control. Laguna is still a NO BUY on my list…and I recommend that all perspective tool buyers avoid them or buy with extreme caution.

As a suggestion to Martin, as his time permits, it would be nice to see either a vote widget to let others input on the rating - or a multiple rating system where the customer support, product, assembly and whatever other rating items can be considered.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Lets back up a little

First welcome to Ljs mfm
We really are more friendly than this normally. I have issues with Laguna so I won't go there.
I for one feel each individual has the right to rate the tool or item they review any way they want.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Also, sometimes it might be better just to read the review and ignore the number of stars.


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

While you have the camera out snapping pictures of the boxes maybe next time you can snap a pic of your shop's bandsaw.


----------



## mfm (May 13, 2010)

Ok guys, I agree that a five star rating was too high. I simply did not assign a rating, but would give 4 for the performance of the saw and 2 for the service. Stuff happens and while the motor breakdown was a nuisance you do what you can to work around it. Laguna came through in the end, and the owner called me himself when I notfied them of the problem. Keep smiling,
DKS


----------



## CreekWoodworker (May 15, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful bandsaw boxes! You should post them in your projects. I'd like to see more pictures of them.


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree with the CreekWoodworker, I would love to see more of your bandsaw boxes - they look fantastic.


----------



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry i was hasty. i didn't see it was your first post. but we are all honest here even though some of us are brutally so (cough cough).


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

I've seen reviews that lament the fact that something is completly unsuitable for what it is intened and the reviewer gave it 3 or 4 stars. Unsuitable should be a 1 but only because you have to put something in or it won't post.


----------



## Gary2 (Apr 18, 2010)

I recently ordered and received a Laguna 18" BS. Great sales and service. The upper door on the unit arrived with a small, but very deep, ding which obviously did not occur in shipping. I sent pictures and in conversations was told this was the third timde they had seen this problem and shortly received a new door as replacement. I have absolutely no complaints about Laguna and love the saw. In the last few days I have resawed an piece of 12/4×15" magogany into 1.5" slabs. The motor did not even notice I was resawing at virtual maximum for the saw. I then helped a friend with some elm and walnut, again the saw accomplished the cuts with no complaints. WOW. The only issues are operator related and are minor.


----------



## elrond3737 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mail order companies (Griz, Laguna, Felder, Others) all depend on their Customer Service. Jet, Delta, PM, Rigid, Craftsman, and so don't get bad reviews, as much, on these boards in reguards to Customer Service because you usually go through a tool store (acme, toolking, ace hardaware, Home depot, so-on). The mail orders have the pressure of designing, making, selling, fixing, and so on. I think that is why we see so many issues posted about the mail orders…o.k. minimax and Felder don't but then their products are awesome and expensive and there are not many out there.

The interesting part is when you read these posts that in the end the company (Griz, laguna) usaually make it right. On another board I saw a post where I guy bought a machine from Griz, had it returned, got another and returned it, got another and returned it. All for defects. It took a month or two and emailing the President of Griz a few times to get it right but it was all fixed in the end…they guy bought a Hammer Combo.

In the end it scares the snot out of me. As I am setting up my production shop i need both quality and to save money. I see the mail orders having better products and prices then the store stuff. But the store stuff can be easily tested(before you buy), and fixed as they are right down the street. I want Laguna or Grizzly Band Saw sold through my local hardware/tool store. And the shop fox line is not as extensive as Griz(I know they are the same).


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I do what Neil describes. I mentally dink the product for each misstep, whether or not the author does. 
I also must WORD Skeeter because it's a tad aggravating if you look at the stars "I bought this new car and it exploded when I merged onto the interstate; but from the dealership to the highway, man it was incredibly fantastic…5 stars, would buy again".


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

I guess we scared off the poor guy that bought the saw since he hasn't posted anything in the almost a year since and this was his first post. LOL

Still, I wish the reviews were a little more well done too. ;-)


----------

